# Crime rate in Nevada



## PhotonGuy (Jul 23, 2014)

Interestingly enough, Nevada has a relatively high crime rate. Various studies place it at either #2 or #3 with Tennessee being the most crime ridden state and Nevada and Alaska going neck to neck for second place. Ironically, Nevada which has relatively few people except for the major cities and is one of the most pro gun states in the country. Nevada also has one of the best shooting places in the country, Frontsight. This is too bad since I really like Nevada, its a really great state and I wouldn't blame the fact that its gun friendly on the crime rate. I would say by far the most crime in Nevada is in cities such as Las Vegas where you would expect the crime rate to be high. They call it sin city for a reason, and besides I don't think that many people carry guns in Vegas. Take for instance Nevada's neighbor, Utah. In Utah the crime rate is very low, its about #45 and Colorado is also very gun friendly. Or Colorado, another gun friendly state and a really nice state too which is at about #25 on the crime scale. So just because a state is gun friendly doesn't mean its the cause for crime. Usually its big cities such as Vegas where crime happens, not because a state is gun friendly.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 23, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Interestingly enough, Nevada has a relatively high crime rate. Various studies place it at either #2 or #3 with Tennessee being the most crime ridden state and Nevada and Alaska going neck to neck for second place. Ironically, Nevada which has relatively few people except for the major cities and is one of the most pro gun states in the country. Nevada also has one of the best shooting places in the country, Frontsight. This is too bad since I really like Nevada, its a really great state and I wouldn't blame the fact that its gun friendly on the crime rate. I would say by far the most crime in Nevada is in cities such as Las Vegas where you would expect the crime rate to be high. They call it sin city for a reason, and besides I don't think that many people carry guns in Vegas. Take for instance Nevada's neighbor, Utah. In Utah the crime rate is very low, its about #45 and Colorado is also very gun friendly. Or Colorado, another gun friendly state and a really nice state too which is at about #25 on the crime scale. So just because a state is gun friendly doesn't mean its the cause for crime. Usually its big cities such as Vegas where crime happens, not because a state is gun friendly.



*I can honestly tell you that Nevada has a lot of people carrying guns in all their cities*.  Living in Nevada I do find these statistics fairly strange as at least the places I frequent seem relatively safe and tame then say compared to where I was raised south of Flint, Saginaw or where I lived for a while in Detroit, Michigan.  I do not disbelieve that their is high crime in Nevada and particularly in Las Vegas.  It is a major metropolitan city after all.  Yet, the Las Vegas that I know and live in certainly does not feel like Chicago, Flint, Detroit, Saginaw which I am very, very familiar with.   You are right we have absolutely great shooting ranges both outdoor and indoor.  FrontSight is nice but there are a lot of other ones that also cost a lot less.  Nevada is a great state.  Personally, I really enjoy it.  Lots of fantastic restaurants, shows and natural outdoor beauty!


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 23, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *I can honestly tell you that Nevada has a lot of people carrying guns in all their cities*.  Living in Nevada I do find these statistics fairly strange as at least the places I frequent seem relatively safe and tame then say compared to where I was raised south of Flint, Saginaw or where I lived for a while in Detroit, Michigan.  I do not disbelieve that their is high crime in Nevada and particularly in Las Vegas.  It is a major metropolitan city after all.  Yet, the Las Vegas that I know and live in certainly does not feel like Chicago, Flint, Detroit, Saginaw which I am very, very familiar with.   You are right we have absolutely great shooting ranges both outdoor and indoor.  FrontSight is nice but there are a lot of other ones that also cost a lot less.  Nevada is a great state.  Personally, I really enjoy it.  Lots of fantastic restaurants, shows and natural outdoor beauty!



I've got a lifetime membership to FrontSight so I take all the lessons I want and pay nothing. In the town of Pahrump, where FrontSight is located its not uncommon to see people with guns and at FrontSight itself, everybody's got a weapon strapped to their side. When I go to Vegas though I don't see people going around with guns. BTW they do have a nice Bass Pro Shop in Vegas. Anyway, I am not surprised about Vegas having a high crime rate, any place that calls itself "Sin City" has got to have a crime rate that's sky high. 

Speaking of FrontSight, the instruction is really terrific. They do want students to ask questions and our instructor for the rifle class even said for the class to ask two questions before we broke for lunch. We follow the "shut up and train," mentality when we do drills but in between drills we're welcome to ask questions. And you could say FrontSight is a martial arts school, combat shooting is a martial art after all and aside from shooting, FrontSight does teach some unarmed martial arts and self defense classes. FrontSight also teaches rappelling from ropes, I would like to try that someday. On my way to Nevada I went through Colorado and I passed some other places that looked like they taught rope rappelling too. Maybe I should check that out, Colorado is another great state.


----------



## Kurai (Jul 23, 2014)

I have to agree with Brian.  I've lived in Nevada the bulk of my life.  Definitely worse places to live.    My front door is 20 minutes from Lake Tahoe.  It's truly a sight to behold, and I never get tired of touring the lake by motorcycle.

Nevada has a lot of people that carry.  Concealed just makes it out of sight, out of mind, to a majority of the populace.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey Kurai that is it exactly.  A lot of people carrying concealed where it is out of sight and out of mind.  I will actually be up your way next month.  Love the Lake Tahoe area it is definitely one of my favorite places!  

PhotonGuy there is nothing wrong with FrontSight just that it is very expensive in comparison to other training opportunities in Nevada.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 24, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Kurai that is it exactly.  A lot of people carrying concealed where it is out of sight and out of mind.  I will actually be up your way next month.  Love the Lake Tahoe area it is definitely one of my favorite places!
> 
> PhotonGuy there is nothing wrong with FrontSight just that it is very expensive in comparison to other training opportunities in Nevada.



I was at Lake Tahoe not long ago, it was terrific. As for FrontSight, its expensive if you're a non member but since Im a lifetime Diamond member the training for me is very inexpensive, aside from ammo costs. I pay nothing for my classes and I even got a really good deal for my Diamond membership so I didn't pay much for it, nothing near its asking price on the website.


----------



## billc (Jul 24, 2014)

As to the crime rate...Nevada has a lot of people visiting from out of state...the criminals probably know who they are...and rob them...they know that the odds of them getting a Utah concealed carry permit are very small...target tourists and leave Nevadans alone...

I remember when that was happening to tourists in Florida...airport rental cars allegedly stopped putting "rental care" identifiers on their cars to help keep out of towners safe from criminals...


----------



## Kurai (Jul 25, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Kurai that is it exactly.  A lot of people carrying concealed where it is out of sight and out of mind.  I will actually be up your way next month.  Love the Lake Tahoe area it is definitely one of my favorite places!



Let me know when you'll be up.  I'd be happy to meet up with a fellow MT'er.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 25, 2014)

Sounds good I will definitely do that!


----------

